

Pubsub.io - a query based message hub. End of the channel tyranny now - ianjorgensen
http://pubsub.io

======
benfle
How complex would it be to execute a javascript function callback against each
published document on the hub instead of a query and return the document to
the subscriber if the function returns true?

~~~
ianjorgensen
Not hard at all. We actually had that in early versions but removed it because
it's really hard to optimize against functions, and you easily break the hub
by injecting long running loops.

Plus queries are the power of pubsub.io. Queries can be indexed and compiled
on the fly, so hubs scale very well.

If you really need funcions, you can fork the project and I can point you to
how to add them.

~~~
jedschmidt
I'd love to see functions too, and am not sure your concerns are necessarily
dealbreakers. Optimization should be easier if you use something like node-
burrito for the low hanging fruit, and node.js developers are already aware
that long synchronous loops should be avoided in a single-threaded
environment.

~~~
ianjorgensen
I think you convinced us to give functions a second look, as long as we can
have a good story for auth, i can't see why we shouldn't add them, given the
right optimizations are in place. They could be very powerful.
<https://github.com/pubsubio/pubsub-hub/issues/3>

------
checker22
Can someone help me understand -- is this a CEP for js?

Edit: or rather: CEP + message queue?

~~~
ianjorgensen
Its not a message queue, and although its only for js now, it meant to be for
everybody. But i dont know what CEP is. Something similar?

~~~
checker22
By CEP I mean something like esper:
[http://esper.codehaus.org/tutorials/solution_patterns/soluti...](http://esper.codehaus.org/tutorials/solution_patterns/solution_patterns.html)

~~~
ianjorgensen
That is very cool, thanks for the link. And yes the main idea is very similar
to that.

------
mirrorskin
Saw the presentation on nodecamp.eu last month, it's really cool stuff. Great
you finally made it available to the public.

~~~
ianjorgensen
Thanks!, it feels good to be out there.

------
bumi
after hearing about pubsub.io at nodecamp.eu I'm totally excited to see it in
public now.

